

OpenCL Rocks: Why You Care - eries
http://chadaustin.me/2009/08/opencl-rocks-why-you-care/

======
chasingsparks
I'd love to play with OpenCL on my i7. Since no Intel implementation exists,
I'll stick to CUDA on my Tesla. I am not sure learning OpenCL is a worthwhile
investment yet. I am skeptical about the ability of OpenCL to run efficiently
on a very heterogeneous devices.

...then again...I suppose people said the same thing about OpenGL.

------
stse
I would really like to see hardware acceleration of encryption, especially for
tls/ssl and full disk encryption.

~~~
siculars
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SSL_acceleration>

------
caffeine
Is there a working implementation of this somewhere? I remember searching for
it a while back and couldn't seem to find one.

~~~
chadaustin
Yeah, I was playing with AMD's demos today. They're part of their SDK at
[http://developer.amd.com/GPU/ATISTREAMSDKBETAPROGRAM/Pages/d...](http://developer.amd.com/GPU/ATISTREAMSDKBETAPROGRAM/Pages/default.aspx)

You can use username "chadaustin" password "password"

------
ars
Does it get compiled to all targets, or is there some sort of intermediate
code that gets compiled at the end point?

